# From hypo to hyper



## Tessy (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been hypo since 2004. I am on Cytomel 25 mcg and Synthroid .125 mg
I was having som heart palpitations, brittle nails, and my hair was falling out. So I went to the doc for some blood work. I thought I needed some higher meds, but it turns out that now I am hyper. My doc reduced my meds and that is it. 
I didn't know that this could happen. My 10 yr old daughter was born with some serious health issues and in April those resolved itself, so my life has been way less stressful then it was. She slept with some medical equipment, so for 9 years I had lack of sleep. Now better sleep and less stress, could this be a cause of going hyper? Perhaps my thyroid is now doing its own work?

Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.
Tess


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Tess,

Were you having any regular lab work since beginning your replacement meds?

You very well could have gone hyper, 25mcg of Cytomel and 125mcg of Synthroid is a pretty high dose. I doubt your thyroid began working -sounds like more of an over medication issue.

You should have a TSH, FT- and FT-3 every year at minimum while taking replacement medications.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tessy said:


> I have been hypo since 2004. I am on Cytomel 25 mcg and Synthroid .125 mg
> I was having som heart palpitations, brittle nails, and my hair was falling out. So I went to the doc for some blood work. I thought I needed some higher meds, but it turns out that now I am hyper. My doc reduced my meds and that is it.
> I didn't know that this could happen. My 10 yr old daughter was born with some serious health issues and in April those resolved itself, so my life has been way less stressful then it was. She slept with some medical equipment, so for 9 years I had lack of sleep. Now better sleep and less stress, could this be a cause of going hyper? Perhaps my thyroid is now doing its own work?
> 
> ...


Hi there, Tess!! I agree w/ the other moderator Lvlkn. I believe you became over medicated. That is a whopper of a dose on the Cytomel.

What is your dose of Cytomel and Synthroid now? Can you share your most recent lab results and ranges w/us??

Also, may I suggest you get your ferritin levels checked? Some of the symptoms you mention can also be attributable to low ferritin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Ferritin should be 50 to 100 in the range; the close to 100, the better.


----------

